# Gefangen im Hi-Tec



## Heiko (28 März 2007)

Hab ich grade angeschaut:
http://www.phoenix.de/gefangen_im_hi_tec/2007/03/28/0/120989.1.htm

Tut Euch den Gefallen und schaut Euch mal morgen die Wiederholung an.
Wäre wirklich lustig, wenns nicht so tragisch wäre...


----------



## Heiko (28 März 2007)

*AW: Gefangen im Hi-Tec*

Achja: Wiederholungszeit: 28.03.2007 Mi 18:30 - 19:15  Phoenix


----------



## technofreak (28 März 2007)

*AW: Gefangen im Hi-Tec*



> Warum lassen sich manche Geräte nur nach tagelangem Probieren bedienen? Warum sind
> Gebrauchsanleitungen heute 100 und mehr Seiten dick? Warum ist der Anruf bei der Hotline noch
> frustrierender als Gebrauchsanleitungs-Kauderwelsch? Im digitalen Dschungel kann man leicht verloren gehen.


Das ist relativ einfach zu beantworten. Egal welches Gerät, es muß mit Features und Gimmicks
vollgestopft werden, bis es platzt, weil jede Entwicklungsabteilung glaubt die Konkurrenz überbieten
 zu müssen und jede Marketingabteilung dies in die Welt hinausposaunt. Dummerweise leisten 
die allermeisten Verbraucher genau dieser durch Gehirnwäsche erzeugten Hysterie   Vorschub, 
weil man nicht "in" ist, wenn man sich nicht gegenseitig mit Gimmicks überbieten kann.  

Ein Beispiel  dafür Digitalreceiver, hab drei Stück,  die sich so ziemlich in allem unterscheiden was
 vorstellbar ist. Jeder kommt mit einer 100seitigen Bedienungsanleitung,  die für Laien nahezu 
unverständlich sind und auch für mich noch immer Rätsel aufgeben.

Dass man es auch anders lösen kann, wird in England von BSkyB   mit riesigem Erfolg vorgeführt.
Das Konzept  aller Sky-Receiver ist völlig standardisiert und die Bedienung ist selbst für Laien 
in wenigen  Minuten zu erlernen. (BSkyB  hat zu  Zeit ca 12  Millionen Abonnenten)


----------



## Avor (28 März 2007)

*AW: Gefangen im Hi-Tec*

Beispiel: Fernbedienungen.

Bei meinen beiden DVD-Recordern ist total alles seitenverkehrt. Du wirst wahnsinnig, wenn Du kopieren und nachbearbeiten willst. 

Avor


----------



## Heiko (28 März 2007)

*AW: Gefangen im Hi-Tec*



Avor schrieb:


> Beispiel: Fernbedienungen.
> 
> Bei meinen beiden DVD-Recordern ist total alles seitenverkehrt. Du nwirst wahnsinnig wenn Du kopieren und nachbearbeiten willst.
> 
> Avor


Wie gut bedienbar die meisten Geräte heutzutage sind merkt man spätestens, wenn man mal acht Wochen nicht in die Anleitung geschaut hat und eine selten benötigte Funktion sucht.
IMHO sollten 90 % aller Geräte intuitiv bedienbar sein.


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2007)

*AW: Gefangen im Hi-Tec*

Ich kann davon auch ein Lied singen. Neben der Fernsehzeitschrift liegt jetzt, nach nunmehr einem Jahr immer noch die Anleitung für den neuen Recorder. Neulich wollte ich mal (ohne Anleitung) eine Sendung adhoc aufnehmen und da steht doch tatsächlich ein riesen roter Balken mit "Diese Sendung ist kopiergeschützt!" Gibt es sowas tatsächlich? Immerhin ging es gerade mal nur um eine Episode von "Mein kleiner roter Traktor" auf Kika, für die Zwerge. Später konnte ich alle weiteren Sendungen problemlos aufnehmen.


----------



## technofreak (28 März 2007)

*AW: Gefangen im Hi-Tec*



Reducal schrieb:


> Neulich wollte ich mal (ohne Anleitung) eine Sendung
> adhoc aufnehmen und da steht doch tatsächlich ein riesen roter Balken mit
> "Diese Sendung ist kopiergeschützt!" Gibt es sowas tatsächlich?


bei meinen VHS Recordern kann das nicht passieren, sind  zwar nicht digital, dafür bleibt man von so etwas verschont


----------



## Avor (28 März 2007)

*AW: Gefangen im Hi-Tec*

Zitat Reducal:

"Neulich wollte ich mal (ohne Anleitung) eine Sendung adhoc aufnehmen und da steht doch tatsächlich ein riesen roter Balken mit "Diese Sendung ist kopiergeschützt!" 

Hallo Reducal,

Das ist mir beim Aufnehmen von TV Sendungen auf DVD-Recorder (Panasonic und LG) noch nie passiert. Allerdings ist mein Empfang nur auf die öffentlich- rechtlichen beschränkt. Hast Du eventuell einen Philips-Recorder? Die nehmen Kopierschutz ernster als alle anderen, das ist bekannt. Bei  einem Philips DVD-Player hatte ich den Effekt, daß ich anfänglich meine eigenen , selbst gedrehten Videofilme nicht einmal analog kopieren konnte. Philips bestätigte das , aber nach einem Update gibt  es  keine Probleme mehr.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2007)

*AW: Gefangen im Hi-Tec*

Mein Gerät ist von Toshiba, Aufnahme auf HDD. Habe das Phänomen bislang auch nur ein einziges Mal erlebt, das Erstaunen war deshalb auch um so größer. Womöglich liegt das wirklich am Sender KiKa, die hier aktiven Urheberschutz betreiben. Die Sendung selbst besteht meiner Meinung nach aus neuen und alten Episoden - womöglich hatte ich da eine brandneue erwischt.


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2007)

*AW: Gefangen im Hi-Tec*



Reducal schrieb:


> Mein Gerät ist von Toshiba, Aufnahme auf HDD. Habe das Phänomen bislang auch nur ein einziges Mal erlebt, das Erstaunen war deshalb auch um so größer. Womöglich liegt das wirklich am Sender KiKa, die hier aktiven Urheberschutz betreiben. Die Sendung selbst besteht meiner Meinung nach aus neuen und alten Episoden - womöglich hatte ich da eine brandneue erwischt.


Wobei ich mir ein Sicherungssignal nur bei digitaler Übertragung vorstellen kann.


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2007)

*AW: Gefangen im Hi-Tec*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir ein Sicherungssignal nur bei digitaler Übertragung vorstellen kann.


Ist KiKa nicht ein digitaler Sender? Aber was sage ich, ich empfange ja nur analog.


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2007)

*AW: Gefangen im Hi-Tec*



Reducal schrieb:


> Aber was sage ich, ich empfange ja nur analog.


Eben. Genau das macht mich stutzig...


----------



## Captain Picard (9 April 2007)

*AW: Gefangen im Hi-Tec*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,475979,00.html


> Vor lauter Knöpfen und Menüpunkten finden viele Nutzer die einfachsten Anwendungen nicht mehr, wie die Studie "HandyERGO" der Fachhochschule Gelsenkirchen belegt.
> ...
> "Das Grundproblem ist, dass die Entwickler versuchen, immer mehr in die Geräte reinzupacken", sagt Mühlbach. "Doch die Masse der Leute will gar nicht so viele Funktionen, die die Bedienung behindern."


meine Rede...


----------

